# 200L led help



## Sacul (10 Dec 2020)

Hi.
I'm after a new light for my 200L. I currently have a fluval aquasky but it's got water damage. 
Ive been searching for days for a new light but there is so many that I'm not sure what to get.
The length of the tank is 100cm, 45cm to the substrate. Open top
I'm looking to grow low tech plants with the possibility of some harder ones. I'm not going to be using co2 but I do use fertilizer.
I haven't got a huge budget but I'm open to suggestions.
Thanks


----------



## dw1305 (11 Dec 2020)

Hi all,
Welcome to UKAPS.


Sacul said:


> I haven't got a huge budget but I'm open to suggestions.


Have a look at this thread, <"Would I need to bombard a jungle with light?">. Some members have been <"using LED floodlights"> successfully. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Sacul (11 Dec 2020)

Thanks for the reply. 
I've had a alook at them threads. I like the flood light idea but I would need to make it look nice aswel. 
Has anyone tried the NICREW G2 units? Would 2 of them work for what I want to do?

Thanks


----------



## dw1305 (11 Dec 2020)

Hi all, 


Sacul said:


> NICREW G2 units


I've actually just bought one of these, just to have a look at. They aren't very bright, but two would definitely allow you to grow some plants, but probably not a carpet. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Sacul (11 Dec 2020)

I'm aquasky is only 1850 lumens and the NICREW G2 is 2500 lumens so it should be visually brighter, for my tank at least. Maybe I'll give it a go and see. Do I need the  red and green LEDs? Or will the plants do fine under just white-white/blue? The NICREW G2 is just white and blue but I think there is one with the other led colours aswel. 

Thanks


----------



## dw1305 (11 Dec 2020)

Hi all, 


Sacul said:


> The NICREW G2 is just white and blue


Yes it is blue and white, the light is a bit cold with all the blue LEDs on. I liked the manual controller. Personally I don't want anything to do with WiFi or Bluetooth, it is just another thing that can go wrong.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Sacul (11 Dec 2020)

That's the problem I had with the aquasky. Bluetooth failed so I had to take the light apart and bypass the transistors. Now the light is either on or off but I'm unsure if it's at 100% as I can no longer control it. 
I think I will give the NICREW G2 a try and see how I get on with it.


----------



## Sacul (14 Dec 2020)

Hi again. After a bit more research I've decided against the NICREW lights. I think 1 won't be enough and 2 would look a bit silly. I have decided to up my budget and get something getter. I have been looking at the fluval plant 3.0 46w which is £200 also looking at the finnex planted+ 24/7 although this seems to be hard to get a price for in the UK. Is the fluval 3.0 good for the money or can I get better? 

Thanks


----------

